# HR-34 + HR-22



## yatch (Jan 30, 2010)

I spent a lot of time here and on google trying to find the specific answer to my question and the only thing I have managed to accomplish is irritating my wife with a serious case of OCD.

Previously, I did have a "Whole Home" setup via a direct cat 5 wired connection to each (HR22) receiver.

Today I had an HR-34 installed which eliminated one of our 2 HR-22's (22 in bedroom, 34 now in living room). My goal is to streamline what the installer did today as it appears his install was "Directv Style" 

The HR34 is located a few feet from my Apple router. I've taken the liberty to run the HR34 directly to the router but am confused about the two extra's now in the bedroom. I now have (in the bedroom) a cat 5 cable running to the black Deca broadband power supply which is connected to the white Deca coax adapter via the rep install. 

Thats all fine and good but because I'm running the HR34 directly to the router now, I'm not sure what I do/do not need for the (HR-22) bedroom? Do I need both? One or the other? Neither? Is it necessary to use the CAT 5 cabling directly from the router to the bedroom now at all?

I've already tried different methods but am unsure of whats right. I have had success with whole home but no matter what, I can't use the "Connect now" successfully as it's always followed up with an error on either receiver, even after resetting the receivers as well as the network.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

You need the white deca box on the HR22, but can remove the other black box, as you dont want two bridges to the same network.


----------



## yatch (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Dave, much appreciated!

One more newbie question.... I assume the white Deca coax/network adapter will then need BOTH the coax AND ethernet cables connected between the adapter and HR34? :scratch:


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

You have the coax plugged into the HR34 (that will be your whole home network and satellite input on one cable), AND you have an ethernet cable plugged between the HR34 and your router (this will bridge the whole home network and your home network/internet). Then on your HR22, you would have the coax from the splitter plugged into the white DECA, then the white deca would have two connections to the HR22, the coax, and the short ethernet jumper. The white deca separates the satellite signal (coax) and the whole home/internet from the HR34 (ethernet) to their respective inputs on the HR22.


----------



## yatch (Jan 30, 2010)

Fantastic and thanks again :biggthump 

With your help I'm now confident the connections are good to go. 

It appears I may need to give the HR-34 a few days to "settle in" as I still have connection issues with apps and a couple menu items (can't remember the specifics at the moment). But I can confirm that the HR22 and HR34 are communicating and picking up each others recordings without a glitch.

Appreciate the help!


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

HR-34+HR-22 = 2HR-56

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

swyman18 said:


> HR-34+HR-22 = 2HR-56
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.


You know when this is a geek forum when... :lol:


----------



## yatch (Jan 30, 2010)

swyman18 said:


> HR-34+HR-22 = 2HR-56
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.


I like it :lol:


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

yatch said:


> It appears I may need to give the HR-34 a few days to "settle in" as I still have connection issues with apps and a couple menu items (can't remember the specifics at the moment).


TV Apps can be troublesome. Its not the connection, its the software. Some have manually set their DVRs to use a static ip, and manually port forwarded the ports used for TV Apps, while some have no issues with them at all using DHCP from the router.

If the problem does not correct itself, and it is an issue for you, search for the thread that shows you how to set your IP addresses for the DVRs to static, and forward your ports to each DVR.

It should have no effect on anything but TV Apps. Should not affect downloading VOD or using multiroom video.


----------

